# Capuccino kidded twins! Pics added!



## coconutheadfarm (Apr 28, 2010)

Well, it's finally happened. The lil' girl kept us waiting for two weeks, but she went into labor. We put her in the stall at around noon, and she kidded at a quarter to four... in the morning. Needless to say, I did not sleep at all. She finally gave birth to a HUGE baby. About a minute later we noticed that she was delivering another one. It was tiny. I don't think even Capuccino noticed it. I'd done the sniff test, and she was definetely bucky, so I was expecting mostly boys, and I was right- they were both bucklings. We named the big one Jazz and the little one Tuxedo. However, when my mom was drying them off, she noticed a defect. Neither of them had balls. Of course, I informed her that they don't always have balls right after they're born, and just to prove that they were boys I checked under their tails again. Sure enough, they were boys, but it was so strange- they both had an extra opening in the back. I also felt a sudden need to rename them Jazzie and Ballerina. :doh: :ROFL: Moral of the story: the sniff test works 100% of the time, especially if you haven't slept all night. :slapfloor: I'll post pics as soon as I can get some good ones.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Capuccino kidded twins!*

HeHe...congrats... :thumb: ......too funny.... about boys being boys.... :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Capuccino kidded twins!*

Congrats on the :kidred: :kidred: ! Hope you had chance to catch up on :sleeping:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Capuccino kidded twins!*

Congratulations! Waiting for pics - after you sleep :wink:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Capuccino kidded twins!*

:ROFL: Can't wait for pics!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Capuccino kidded twins!*

Congrats on your new kiddos!!! :cake: :kidred: :kidred: :cake: 
Sniff test has never worked for me.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Capuccino kidded twins!*

LOL!!! CONGRATS!!! I am glad all went well! I can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Capuccino kidded twins!*

congrats on the kids! Seems like you all are getting a lot of little boys this year! I can't wait to see them.


----------



## coconutheadfarm (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: Capuccino kidded twins!*

Thank you all! I did finally get some sleep, and, more importantly, baby pictures! :wahoo: Capucchino is a very affectionate mommy- we're all so proud of her! The kids are both happy and healthy, and starting to bounce around and play. Here they are:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwwww!!!!! Ballerina is so TINY! She'll be caught up to her big sis in no time!


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

LOl love the story. So cute!! Im in love with Ballerina... if she comes up mixxing dont look in AZ lol


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

HOW ADORABLE!!!


----------

